# Any tips for finding a place to rent for someone from the US relocating to Ireland?



## Inifus (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi All,

My wife and I will be relocating from the US to Ireland and are starting to feel out what sort of rental opportunities there will be for us. We have a few requirements…

1.	Pets allowed (we have a cat who we would dearly like to keep)

2.	Within city and bus route limits (we don’t plan on having a car, at least initially)

3.	No minimum rental term limit (weekly or monthly rental terms, as we may not stay at this first place long-term, depending on where our job search takes us)

…that have so far understandably made it difficult to find a place on websites like daft.ie, rent.ie, etc., especially a place that allows pets, even a cat; it doesn’t seem to be nearly as common as in the US.

Our plan is to have my wife (who is an EU citizen) go over at the end of September to Galway and spend a couple of weeks in an Airbnb while she searches around. We’re hoping that her being there in person and able to talk to landlords face-to-face will help us find places that may not be posted online and/or convince landlords to rent to us even with a pet. For instance, we’ve read that offering a pet deposit and pet references from past landlords up front may help things.

Beyond that, what I’m hoping for from you all are any other tips that could help us find a place, especially regarding the pet thing, but any other advice, really, that would increase our chances?

Also, does anyone have any landlord contacts in Galway (or elsewhere in Ireland, we’re not absolutely married to the idea of being in Galway) that they’d be willing to share?

Or tips on ways of finding landlords to contact ourselves, either before or once my wife arrives in country?

Thanks!


----------

